# Schnauzer beard stains UGH!



## Linda C (Jan 1, 2008)

Why are some dogs beards so white and others are horrible?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Quality of food, acidity of saliva, how often the dog is bathed, whether or not the dog rubs his face on things....

Lots of reasons.

Of course, if you have a black dog, not such a problem xD

I saw a video from a couple that has two Giants....the husband washes both their beards EVERY night. These are black dogs, but it helps with the "Stinkybeard" issue.


----------



## Sazbones (Oct 17, 2009)

Perhaps distilled water (i.e. no iron, chemicals, minerals in it) will help? I've read about this for other coat stains such as tears. Also a 1/2 of a Tums daily to neutralize acid/alkaline level in the body.
Just a thought!
Gracie's Mom


----------



## Linda C (Jan 1, 2008)

Sazbones said:


> Perhaps distilled water (i.e. no iron, chemicals, minerals in it) will help? I've read about this for other coat stains such as tears. Also a 1/2 of a Tums daily to neutralize acid/alkaline level in the body.
> Just a thought!
> Gracie's Mom



Thanks! I've tried both and neither worked. Before I added a puppy, now 1 1/2 years old, I had no stains. It's from playing, sliming on each other lol. The thing is, they eat high quality food, Acana, no dyes etc.. nobody has tear stains just this ruined beard.

I guess maybe shampooing every night, but the beard is fluffy, just discolored. I normally shampoo every week. I've been trying Crystal White shampoo full strength like it recommends for stubborn stains. It lighted the orange stains to a lovely peach.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Few things ... 
1) Ph in their saliva
2) Hard Water
3) Need good human grade dog food 
4) Tear Stain

This is what I've been doing for my Mini Schnauzer's beard Frankie. I take baking soda mix with lemon juice message it into the beard leave for 5-10 minutes then take a cloth soak it with water and raise the beard off


----------

